

How does robot startups work? - z3phyr
http://robotics.stackexchange.com/questions/2215/how-do-robotics-startups-work

======
jpace121
At what point in these ventures do you try to get funding? It seems much
harder to bootstrap than a software startup because you can't expand easily to
demand. At the same time, I doubt anyone would give you money without a
prototype, and prototypes are expensive...

